

An inspiring & beautiful talk by Caroline Casey on moving beyond our limits - tuxguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyBk55G7Keo

======
tuxguy
The books she mentions in her talk " Travels on my elephant" - by Mark Shand

[http://www.amazon.com/Travels-my-Elephant-Mark-
Shand/dp/0879...](http://www.amazon.com/Travels-my-Elephant-Mark-
Shand/dp/0879518685)

------
tuxguy
(via <https://www.facebook.com/ashish007/posts/280049325344028>)

